# Color ww1 photos



## Smokey (May 9, 2006)

These photos look so fresh they make ww1 even more horrific, if possible

http://www.laughtergenealogy.com/bin/header/colorphotos-wwi.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Good find Smokey, I have bookmarked that site.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Pretty nice site.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 1, 2006)

wow,it seems that theese photo were taken yesterday....


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Another link:
http://www.worldwaronecolorphotos.com/index.html


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2006)

a cool link.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

Good find v2!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

I always find looking at colour pictures that it makes the wars seem much more real. Good find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

very surreal. that last link, the images looked very clean, almost set up


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 1, 2006)

wow, it really is surreal... good find!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes a great find.


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice b/w pics..
www.Flieger-Album.de - HOMEPAGE


----------



## uhhuh35 (Nov 14, 2006)

Colorization ala "Ted Turner" no?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice pics, very good find.


----------



## RE2005 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice pics indeed!
Thanks for sharing!
Nick


----------



## faf_476 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice!!!


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 16, 2007)

Good finds those links. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 29, 2007)

Forgot where I found this Nieuport.


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 6, 2007)

Never realised they had such photographic technology then. Could quite easily have been taken 50 years ago


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes agreed. Must have been kept in an airtight box or something to help protect it.


----------



## Joe2 (May 3, 2007)

When was colour film developed anyway?
geddit-developed!
oh never mind


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 4, 2007)

I'm still awake!

That photo of the WWI black soldiers can look like a prize winner.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Those are really great. Good show finding them.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 8, 2007)

Yes, excellent quality on the images considering they are 90+ years old...


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2008)

here is the link for article in the London Telegraph:

The first colour photographs from the German front line during World War One - Telegraph


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Very interesting...


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

Didn't know they had that technology back then. Great pics!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 3, 2008)

Good pictures, thanks. Boy, they do really take you back in time though, huh? I wonder what pictures from the American Civil War would look like if they were in color, though?


----------

